# TTTSNH... Here's the shelf, now I need an elf



## Brink (Oct 2, 2016)

another one.
SYP, needs to be scrubbed, then aged.
I'm making three of these shelves, mounting brackets, steel work.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 2, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Oct 2, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 2, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 4, 2016)

Bottom is scrubbed, top is flat.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink (Oct 13, 2016)

Trim to length, then age it with vinegar and steel wool.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Brink (Oct 19, 2016)

Wood is aged, and ready for finishing.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 19, 2016)

Looks good for six days old....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Oct 26, 2016)

Waterlox is on the shelves. 
Started on the shelf brackets.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 26, 2016)

Brink said:


> Waterlox is on the shelves.
> Started on the shelf brackets.
> 
> View attachment 115759
> ...



Cool brackets. Did those come from home depot?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 26, 2016)

Does the waterlox dry that shiny or is this just the wet coat? The steel wool treatment really gives the SYP a lot of character.


----------



## Brink (Oct 26, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Cool brackets. Did those come from home depot?



You got it! The one on Buckland Hills Dr.



NeilYeag said:


> Does the waterlox dry that shiny or is this just the wet coat? The steel wool treatment really gives the SYP a lot of character.



It's wet coat


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 26, 2016)

Brink said:


> You got it! The one on Buckland Hills Dr.



Ha! That one is crap...I go to the one in Storrs. People are nice there...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 26, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Ha! That one is crap...I go to the one in Storrs. People are nice there...



Hmmm, I didn't have any problems. And they said I was one of their nicer customers

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 26, 2016)

If you'd wear the T-Rex suit, the folks on Buckland Hills Dr. would be nice to you too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## brown down (Oct 27, 2016)

Brink said:


> Bottom is scrubbed, top is flat.



what do you mean by that? using a scrub plane and leaving the plane iron marks in it


----------



## Brink (Oct 27, 2016)

brown down said:


> what do you mean by that? using a scrub plane and leaving the plane iron marks in it



You got it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Oct 28, 2016)

you have any idea what radius your iron is? I have one for my number 5-6 that I think is an 8


----------



## Kevin (Oct 28, 2016)

I think we all know how this projects ends . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 5 | +Karma 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 8, 2016)

Shelf supports are nearly done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 8, 2016)

Those are cool looking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 8, 2016)

Those look stout enough to support an ape! Too cool Brink! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 9, 2016)

Drilled, hammered and painted.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2016)

Wrapping the shelves in steel.

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## Brink (Nov 26, 2016)

Shelves are done.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 26, 2016)

Very cool brand new old shelves!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 26, 2016)

But that ain't getting momma's box finished!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Brink (Nov 26, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> But that ain't getting momma's box finished!



Or is it?....


----------



## Tony (Nov 26, 2016)

Those look awesome Brink, I love that hammered hardware! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 26, 2016)

Brink said:


> Or is it?....



 I'm afraid to ask!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 17, 2017)

This pic was just emailed to me. Guess this job is done, now

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 17, 2017)

Nice! They match the decor perfectly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 17, 2017)

Looks great !!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 21, 2017)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 21, 2017)

Nicely done Jon! The photo doesn't really show off the wood so I imagine it looks 10X better than the photo.
You may have listed it earlier in the build but what kind of steel did you use?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 21, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nicely done Jon! The photo doesn't really show off the wood so I imagine it looks 10X better than the photo.
> You may have listed it earlier in the build but what kind of steel did you use?



1/8" cold rolled. Then hammered and treated to age

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------

